# Custom USAT KCS Streamliners and Aristo E-8s



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally after over 18 months of waiting my complete KCS streamliner cars are finished and ready to run with my custom E-8s. I want to thank Robby (RLD Hobbies) and Fred Tennyson (painter) for this project. The wait wasn't easy but it was worth it. I completely fell in love with the KCS color scheme when I first saw the real prototype 4-bay hoppers and DASH-9's rolling around my area back in 2010. It was in 2010 that I really began getting serious about assembling my G-scale collection. Thus being relatively new I didn't realize that this passenger set was not made by any manufacturer so Robby connected me with Fred and the rest as they say is history. Though similar to the current KCS Southern Belle business train, this set is based on the prototype passenger service that ran from the 40's to the 60's. 

I'm in the middle of digging and excavating land to lay my railroad so for now enjoy these pictures as a teaser until I can get them (and my other trains) on the rails. 


The prototype
" target="_blank">

" target="_blank">


The locos
" target="_blank">


The cars

RPO
" target="_blank">

Baggage
" target="_blank">

Pullman
" target="_blank">

Coach
" target="_blank">

Pullman
" target="_blank">

Vista Dome
" target="_blank">

Diner
" target="_blank">

Observation
" target="_blank">


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look great.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

I do; look again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous.... What a great set....









A theme train after my own desires.... Well done...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

What an outstanding set, being a KCS fan I envy you.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! They really are a neat looking set and I'm super excited to finally have them done.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I must admit I'm far more fond of the KCS for its initials than anything else (same as mine), but that's one fine looking train you got there. Can't wait to see the photos of the train all put together and running out in the great outdoors. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Something you will not see anywhere else.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful set. 

Have you switched out the incandescent lights for LEDs yet? That train will pull about 0.7 amps per lit car, the baggage is unlit.... I have a 10 car set and it pulls a lot of amps! 

(switching to LEDs myself) 

Greg


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jul 2012 03:51 PM 
Beautiful set. 

Have you switched out the incandescent lights for LEDs yet? That train will pull about 0.7 amps per lit car, the baggage is unlit.... I have a 10 car set and it pulls a lot of amps! 

(switching to LEDs myself) 

Greg 


Good for you! If or when I decide to switch them out I'll start a DIFFERENT thread on THAT SPECIFIC TOPIC. Interesting how you whine like a little schol girl at the slightest detour of topic on your own posted threads but freely do just that to anybody else. 

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

Arthur


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At least this whiner can spell school. Sorry to see you think a helpful question is a serious detour to your topic. 

I was thinking that I would like to see it with all the lights on.

I guess my comment "beautiful set" was not a nice comment. I apologize. 

Greg


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW! Now that is one gorgeous and unique train!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By roushraven on 16 Jul 2012 08:10 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jul 2012 03:51 PM 
Beautiful set. 

Have you switched out the incandescent lights for LEDs yet? That train will pull about 0.7 amps per lit car, the baggage is unlit.... I have a 10 car set and it pulls a lot of amps! 

(switching to LEDs myself) 

Greg 


Good for you! If or when I decide to switch them out I'll start a DIFFERENT thread on THAT SPECIFIC TOPIC. Interesting how you whine like a little schol girl at the slightest detour of topic on your own posted threads but freely do just that to anybody else. 

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

Arthur
Wow Arthur,
Looks to me like you were just looking to pick a fight with Greg. I think his comments were totally on topic. He was talking about your streamliners and suggested that you might want to consider switching to LED's if you haven't done so yet. He also did make some positive comments about your work.

Bob


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Bob.

I thought that all of Greg's comments were on thread.

Chuck


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I installed the Dallee LED lighting strips in mine and powered all of them (6 cars) with a 14.8 volt battery the the baggage car. They're a bit pricey, but look great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
I used 14 volt also in 9 cars. I found 18 volt was too bright.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,
Maybe if you want to talk about the lighting it might be best to start another thread and respect Arthur's wishes on this one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sure. 

A nice "I'd like to keep the thread to only compliments on my train and no other aspect" would have been nice without the whining "schol" girl insult. 

I was considering an aspect to further enhance the beauty of the train set... how many that's beautiful posts do you need? 

Anyway, I'll go whine at some other "schol". ;-) 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeeeeeeesssssss Greg. You bad. LOL...... I was going to ask a question on his third photo that looks like it's either two A units or is it a A & B unit due to he said he had them made up as set and not sure what KC ran. Also, was wondering if he put any sound in the Eng. and if Batt. or Track powered.. 
Now I know he has the org. lighting sys.so probably track power. The train set does look great. Nice job.
Ok Now have to start another topic to find out I guess.


----------

